# Adam Gib on the importance of church-government to the preservation of gospel truth



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 15, 2022)

... But let us consider of how much Importance the visible Constitution of the Church is unto the Doctrines of Grace and Salvation. The Church is the Pillar and Ground of Truth, I Tim. iii. 15. Not that the Authority of the Church is that which determines the Truth, but the Constitution of the Church is that which maintains the Purity and Publication of the Truth, as Pillars were once used to preserve and expose the Roman Laws. It is of such Use to saving Truth, as a Man’s Feet are unto the rest of his Body, while needful to carry him up out of the Mire, or carry him out unto publick View. ...

For more, see Adam Gib on the importance of church government to the preservation of gospel truth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------

